# Our pack



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

It was not easy but we did it. Finally, group picture of our wild little pack!

Ike, Kastle, Eden, Dottie









Group sit ... sort of









Treats!?









What our four are like: Goober, Focused, Serious, Silly.


----------



## Lialla (Jan 12, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! Kastle has grown so much, and got darker! What a handsome boy! He and Grom look so much alike!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wow, very cool pics. I especially love the last one.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pictures, good looking dogs! 

I just want to steal Eden! How freaking cute is she?!?! :wub:


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice job! I'm thinking you have a thing for pointed-ear dogs.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Great pictures! Love the last one but who stole the puppy?! Kastle is getting so big.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think you left one picture out of this? 
Good girl Dots, she is sooo stinkin' cute~well they all are!!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Love the pics!!!


----------



## evybear15 (Mar 28, 2011)

Love these! I especially like the one showing their true personalities - so great when you can capture moments like that. What a good lookin' group


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful dogs. Love the pictures,especially the last one.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

AWWWW! They are so stinking cute..... :wub: and finally a group shot!!! Ike and Kastel look very similar in the face I never noticed it before.... (They did come from the same breeder right???) Dots and Eden have stolen my heart! I love how you captured their individual personalities! :thumbup:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It's the Fab Four!! What great pictures! Ike pics always make me smile, he is just so full of individuality, it just shines through in every picture. 

Kastle has an an incredible aware and intelligent gleam in his eyes, and the two little ones are just too cute. Love 'em all!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

That's a great looking pack!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow-Eden looks like-a little bit like my obedience instructors dog Sooner-my obedience instructors name is Dottie-cool name for a dog!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful furbabies that you have, thanks for sharing them with us. :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone! We do love our pack of wild dogs ... 

BTW, this is the picture Jane said I left out. Ikie the Doofus getting stuck on his head ... literally ... while his 7 months old younger brother Kastle gracefully ran by.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> AWWWW! They are so stinking cute..... :wub: and finally a group shot!!! Ike and Kastel look very similar in the face I never noticed it before.... (They did come from the same breeder right???) Dots and Eden have stolen my heart! I love how you captured their individual personalities! :thumbup:


Ikie and Kastle actually have the same mom, Hetty


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome! 
I LOVE corgis. I'd call it a "group sit"...I mean really, Corgis are stubby how do you know that they really are sitting? 
One of each kind of Corgi; hooray!

Oh my! I just caught the "yoga" head standing pic.....too funny!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ike is great .Love the "Downward Facing Dog" or was that up ?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Too funny! The first two are great, big to small and then alternating big and small, but I love the last one where Eden has rolled over on her back - you can see her starting to go in the picture right above, lol! And Ike - who ELSE would get stuck on his head but him?!?!? :rofl:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL I love the last pic! :wub:


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

What great photos! Super cute dogs with great owners! I love the silly dog and Ike doing yoga . . . and you thought he was being uncoordinated. Have you never heard of the yoga move "downward-facing dog"? Daisy&Lucky'sMom has


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Worst photography session ever! LOL

I would get everyone lined up and Eden would disappear, I'd turn around and she would be lounging directly in front of everyone, legs sprawled...clearly she thinks she's hot stuff.

I'd grab her to get her back in line and Ike would joyfully bolt and start running around like a looney. Kastle almost immediately followed, screaming in excitement. Dottie was the only cooperative one - you can tell by the pictures, she takes photography very serious LOL


----------



## RealityDreamer (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice pictures..especially the last one!
Too cute!!
If this was FB, you'd get a major thumbs up from me!


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

wonderful pics! that must have taken quite a bit of treats to accomplish!


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

love!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Nice job! I'm thinking you have a thing for pointed-ear dogs.


What, doesn't everyone?  Are there other kinds? 

Great looking crew!!!!!!


----------



## KaiLouie (Jan 7, 2012)

How cute! I feel like I've been seeing corgi/shepherd families lately and I am amazed! Our Louie is often finding herself in close quarters with my grandma's Corgi and we can't seem to get these girls to enjoy each other's company. We hope for mere tolerance from these two bossy girls!


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Ike is so handsome!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I LOVE that last pic! LOL

They all look awesome.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

they are all beautiful!!!:wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a beautiful family


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice...I'm lucky to get Abby to sit still for one picture let along four of them!


----------

